# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان ۹۸(لطفا بیاید)

## farhadhamidi

سلام،کسی که دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول شده بود و به دلیل عدم فارغ التحصیلی از مدرسه و نداشتن گواهی پیش دانشگاهی نتونست ثبت نام کنه و از فرهنگیان انصراف داد ،میتونه در تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان شرکت کنه؟

----------


## -Sara-

اپ : |

----------


## farhadhamidi

Up

----------

